# Homemade Creations >  Hallway small dog gate

## Paul Jones

We have two Miniature Schnauzers who love to greet whoever rings the front door bell. However, most of the time we would like to keep them down the hallway and away from the front door. I installed an open rail gate in the hallway leading to the front door where the dogs can be kept behind and when needed the gate can be swung out of the way and parallel to the hallway.

The gate is made from red oak and the rounded edges were milled with a molding head cutter on a table saw. The gate has a simple latch made from 0.500" dia. brass C360 rod and 0.125" stainless steel rod. The latch can be pulled up to release the lock and the weight of the brass knob causes it to lock. The gate hinges are made by Soss.

----------

Jon (Feb 10, 2016),

kbalch (Feb 10, 2016),

PJs (Apr 11, 2016),

Seedtick (Aug 10, 2017)

----------


## Paul Jones

I improved the design by adding a diagonal turnbuckle support made from 0.125 dia. 303 stainless steel rod and knurled a brass turnbuckle with RH and LH threads. The ends are free to "float" and find each of their ideal angle for adjusting to the rod diagonal angel.










Thank you for looking,

Paul Jones

----------

Seedtick (Aug 10, 2017),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 12, 2017)

----------


## volodar

> I improved the design by adding a diagonal turnbuckle support made from 0.125 dia. 303 stainless steel rod and knurled a brass turnbuckle with RH and LH threads. The ends are free to "float" and find the ideal angle for the rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanna see the dogs!

----------


## Paul Jones

Here you go. Emme and Morgan are sisters but one year apart from different litters. Both are black and silver Miniature Schnauzers in their coloring. The younger Emme on the left is the dominant one of the pair. You can probably figure that out from the way she is looking a the camera. 



Regards,

Paul

----------


## volodar

Thanks, Paul!

Peter

----------

